
South China Morning Post – WeChat to Be Banned in US - swyx
https://twitter.com/2PMinc/status/1290054593196457984
======
aaron695
SCMP haven't actually directly said that as far as I can see, I think they
refer to this article talking about 'Chinese Apps'

[https://www.scmp.com/news/world/united-states-
canada/article...](https://www.scmp.com/news/world/united-states-
canada/article/3095725/tiktok-must-be-sold-or-blocked-us-says-treasury)

